# Another rip off.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My Robowmow mower dropped a wheel yesterday and literally was going round in circles.
Pulling the old shaft and motor out of the hub it was obvious a small spline type gear had broken into several bits. I think it's a kind of Bakelite material and obviously the weak link.

Looking online it's possible to buy the complete motor and shaft assembly for a mere £259 p&p £49.
Great for a small part worth about 10p. I have replaced it from a spare mower and we are up and running again but it will be interesting to hawk the bits round the mower shops to see if the part can be ordered and at what cost.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

If my Hans was still here I bet he could have made you one. I imagine out of brass so it never breaks again, but he was the engineer not me, maybe metal wouldn’t work.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Just buy a 3D printer and make a new one!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Jan I'm sure it's a reasonable project. I guess it could be 3D 'printed' if I could find a shop thats doing it.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's a point Barry.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Matchlock said:


> Just buy a 3D printer and make a new one!



Is making one an easy thing to do with a printer Barry?

I haven't understood how you give the printer the pattern to get it going.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Most 3D printers accept CAD drawings. So it may need a drawing making.
Don't make a metal one as I think you're right it's designed to be a, weak link.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I was being a bit facetious Alan, to use one you have to design it using a software CAD programme, with Ray's history of computer use it may not be possible for him to do it but if he could find someone with the necessary experience in 3D printing it would be a doddle, unfortunately although I am have experience in writing software, CAD is beyond my remit and I am too old to want to learn something new and as an engineer I would produce one by hand on a Lathe.
I will just stick to my **** as a brexiteer that I am familier with.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Isn't it possible to use an original and copy Barry.?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I just thought I’d have a looke on YouTube for copying lathes and mills, lots of very interesting stuff on YouTube, brought back memories.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I think you would need to do a proper dimensional drawing to 3D print one but I’m sure that would be the way forwar.
Are you still a Fun member because there’s somebody on there that makes a lot of 3D printed parts.

Ps on another note, Ray do you know if they have put an Aire service point behind the Marie in St Lo D’ourville as last time we were at Portbail the the service point was removed ant TO suggested new one going in at St Lo


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Nick. No not a 'fun' member only fruits and Owners. I do have the mower running so there is no rush and it might be fun trying to get that small part.

Yes there is an Air de Service behind our Mairie now and quite a few vans park up on the new 'car' park beside the cemetery. I see vans there near the new WW2 memorial and across the road opposite the front of the Mairie. Amazingly popular as Portbail is so handy. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Ray - is it worth keeping your eye out for any broken models of your mower, to buy for spare parts? You'd pick them up really cheaply I reckon.

Ebay UK would be a good starting point and if anyone is coming out to see you, they could bring any purchase with them perhaps?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd be surprised if there weren't spares coming from China.

I know you don't like Ali Express but I'd look there.

I got Chinese bits for our robot vacuum from Amazon.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes G and Alan, agreed it's all possible. But the emergency is over and mower back in use again. Now I removed a drive from just such a 'spare' mower. But I will still keep looking for a replacement part anywhere.

Thanks Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Plus.................... just found a company in Germany who lists the part. Now in aluminium but only €15.05 p&p. So ordered.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

At least it will not attract extra duty or postal charges it is now near on imposible to buy anything or have any thing sent from a third country into the EU without incurring a charge no doubt in the near future the customs will be increasingly active when you return from a third country


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Correct Bill but it's uncanny how after buying something online we get inundated with fake carrier messages. Either unable to deliver or duty is due.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Yes i have noticed an increase in this type of messages both email and sms probably sites like this and phone operators eithter selling your details or being hacked


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Caramba or Eureka the new and vastly superior aluminium replacement shaft arrived today. Fitted in 30 mins and all back working again. 
The German supply company even included a small bag of jelly beans.  

Ray.


----------

